# pain, depression, and body-mind perception



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is a fairly good overview of current views on this complex question: http://www.medscape.com/viewprogram/2030?m...02/7002/7001/-1 may need to copy and paste.tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Tom.... you already know that I concur... I am a living example of the connection among pain, depression and body-mind perception (borderline personality disorder).Instead of denying or feeling guilt or shame over it, it would be incredibly healing if more people would be more receptive to the behavioral health connection to IBS.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

So how about this Dudes and Dudettes....How about we all take our pain seriously before we wake up one day and find a missing medical report that tells us that our anxiety diagnosis has been a heart problem in disguise!!!!!!!!Yep. Troponin - I test revealed myocardial injury.And then they wonder why I just feel tired and achy and generally unmotivated.We are in the process of getting new doctors and we picked up our ER reports and thats how we found out.Called my old doctor in the other State today and read the report and they were kind enough to tell me what it all meant.That and a RBC- rare in the urinalysis amoungst other appalling missed issues.TAKE YOUR PAIN SERIOUSLY.IT'S NATURES WAY OF TELLING YOU SOMETHING'S WRONG.Hugs and be aware and healthy.Kamie


----------

